# Do you wear glasses?



## moonford (Apr 17, 2017)

Do you wear glasses? If you do, do you like them or do you wish you could see clearly without them?


----------



## B e t h a n y (Apr 17, 2017)

Yes and I'd never want contacts I love my glasses


----------



## DarkDesertFox (Apr 17, 2017)

I wear glasses and I prefer them much more over contacts. I wish I could see clearly without them because it's kind of a pain walking around at water parks with blurry vision and cleaning them off all the time.


----------



## radioloves (Apr 17, 2017)

Yes glasses are kind of more stylish and creative nowadays. It makes choosing a pair more fun with all those varieties and color choices


----------



## Primarina (Apr 18, 2017)

I wear glasses, and while I wish I could see clearly without them, years ago I used to want contacts instead, but I hated trying to learn to put them in and found them annoying, and now I love my glasses and would never want contacts.


----------



## Nicole. (Apr 18, 2017)

Yes, I wear glasses and a lot of the time people agree that they suit me but I still continue to wear my contact lenses. Only, I've recently been suffering from dry eyes which make the lenses feel so uncomfortable. Really, I have just ended up wearing my glasses a lot of the time.


----------



## Corrie (Apr 18, 2017)

I do not wear glasses. By the looks of the poll, it seems like a lot of people do nowadays. They've definitely gotten better looking over the years and there are some glasses that I'd definitely choose if I had to wear them. I hope I don't though cause they seem annoying to deal with. 

Some people look absolutely stunning in glasses.


----------



## Chicha (Apr 18, 2017)

Yep. I've worn glasses ever since I was six years old. I used to hate them as a child until I was older where stylish ones began to be the norm. I've considered contacts every so often, especially for Halloween or cosplaying but because of my astigmatism, they'd be a pain to buy every time. I'd definitely like to buy different color glasses sometime. It'd be fun to coordinate outfits and such.


----------



## amanda1983 (Apr 18, 2017)

I've worn contacts for years and years now. I got glasses to wear instead of contacts sometimes, too, a few years ago. I never considered glasses originally as I was already working as an educator and relied too much on my peripheral vision to adapt to something that restricts it.

I don't mind wearing glasses, I certainly don't mind how they look (on myself or others), but I still loathe the lack of full peripheral vision. I mainly wear the glasses at home, but I do wear them out depending on what I'm doing. I would only wear them to work in an emergency as I found glasses to be an infuriating hinderance when I've had to wear them before. I also dislike how restrictive glasses can be (resting my head to the side is a careful manoeuvre wearing glasses, but not with contacts, for example), how they can steam/fog up, how easily dirt and grim accumulates, and that I cannot wear my normal sunglasses with them. I've got a pair of Minions (kids frames) glasses and a more responsible (boring) metallic purple pair (teens frames) currently. I like how much choice there is for frames these days, and that there are various sizes made.

I wish I could see perfectly without glasses or contacts. Unfortunately my short-sightedness is getting worse (as it generally does), and I've been wearing multifocal contacts for years and it looks like I'll be doing so for the foreseeable (punny!) future.


----------



## watercolorwish (Apr 18, 2017)

i have a pair i wear sometimes just for fun. i hate when people get mad at me for wearing them though, thats not fair. i like the wide framed ones


----------



## seliph (Apr 18, 2017)

Yeah for seeing close, and I think everyone wishes they had perfect vision lmao.

Although I like how protected my eyes are with the blue tint for electronics


----------



## Lululand (Apr 18, 2017)

Yeah. My glasses are pretty cool. I have a simple pair of square golden frames for everyday wear ad a fancier, cat-eyed one that's pink and beige with transition lenses (lenses that get darker in the sun) to wear in the summer instead of regular sunglasses.

I'm nearsighted btw. I used to be jealous of people with perfect eyesight, but not anymore. Not since I started seeing how many beautiful glasses frames I can choose from B-)


----------



## Xerolin (Apr 18, 2017)

Yep, since about November I'd say? It's really not too drastic a difference with/without them but I will say they've helped a bit. The ones I have are a bit small for my face but I still like them


----------



## Rizies (Apr 18, 2017)

I have glasses, but I wear contacts 99% of the time. I like my glasses but I find contacts more comfortable.

I'm really blind without them and I wish I didn't need them. It's hard to suck up the cost of $400 just for the lenses of glasses


----------



## Zireael (Apr 18, 2017)

No, but I do have a pair for distance that I need for class (and driving when the time comes). A few years ago I realised I could no longer see the board from far back in the room without squinting, so I figured I should get a prescription. It helps but I really don't like wearing them since I'm not used to it, they annoy my face and can actually give me a headache if I wear them for too long, but being able to see distant things clearly again is great. I'd prefer contacts but I've never looked into them, I should do that if it gets even worse.


----------



## r a t (Apr 18, 2017)

yes but I've been wearing contacts for about a year and I love them but on days when my skins bad or if I'm not going out the house I just wear my glasses


----------



## cornimer (Apr 18, 2017)

I wear glasses and I like them.


----------



## Trainer Lillie (Apr 18, 2017)

I'm meant to wear glasses for computer work, reading, driving, and things like that, but I don't actually have to 24/7 as I just have minor shortsightedness. I end up wearing them almost all the time though because it's just such a hassle carting around a case and cleaning cloth everywhere I go just in case I end up needing them, and it seems so silly to keep taking them off and putting them on - it's probably way more likely they'll get damaged or lost that way, may as well just keep 'em on my face.

I can wear contacts instead and definitely preferred them on days when I had archery, for example, but they tire my eyes really quickly even once I've been wearing them regularly for a couple of weeks. I'm planning on wearing them for my graduation, though, since I just don't like how much the styles of glasses I like for day-to-day wear can sometimes end up obscuring my face in photos, but that's definitely not a day I want to be squinting at anything. There's definitely a difference between how things look on a real-time, living, 3D face and how they will look in photos, so it's worth considering if you're buying glasses!

I have noticed lots of my friends need them now - not 24/7, though. Most are like me and have been advised to wear them for reading, driving or screen work at the least, and all the time if they wish. I think they've just gotten better at detecting and making glasses for more precise and/or minor prescriptions, so more people end up finding out they may need them for some activities when they might never have picked up on it or realistically been able to address it say thirty years ago.


----------



## visibleghost (Apr 18, 2017)

no i dont need them


----------



## Flare (Apr 18, 2017)

Yep.

I wear glasses, and it doesn't seem so bad.


----------



## Nightmares (Apr 18, 2017)

Yep! 

I tried out contacts but my eyes feel all dry and horrible 
I look better with glasses anyway and they're easier


----------



## Vizionari (Apr 18, 2017)

Yes, I wear glasses, but I used to be so adamant about not wearing them until recently (to be fair my mom chose my first pair of glasses and I didn't like the frames). It is annoying to have to take them off and deal with blurry vision especially since I'm a swimmer, but can't really do anything about it now. At least I'm happy with my current pair


----------



## carp (Apr 18, 2017)

never have


----------



## Soigne (Apr 18, 2017)

I want / probably need glasses, but I literally don't have the time to make an appointment for another 3 months


----------



## easpa (Apr 18, 2017)

Nah, but I haven't gone for an eye test since I was a lot younger and I feel like my eyesight has deteriorated since then so I wouldn't be surprised if I needed glasses :/


----------



## BrinaLouWho (Apr 18, 2017)

I don't, 20/20 vision. However I love the look of glasses!


----------



## Oblivia (Apr 18, 2017)

Heck yes.  Nerd4lyfe.

In all seriousness, I love the look of glasses, both on myself and others.  I could have gotten vision correction surgery or contacts ages ago, but prefer to wear my glasses and feel as though they're part of my identity at this point.


----------



## thisistian (Apr 18, 2017)

No


----------



## moonford (Apr 18, 2017)

Oblivia said:


> Heck yes.  Nerd4lyfe.
> 
> In all seriousness, I love the look of glasses, both on myself and others.  I could have gotten vision correction surgery or contacts ages ago, but prefer to wear my glasses and feel as though they're part of my identity at this point.



I love the look of glasses too, frames being my favourites because of how stylish and nice looking they are. They make me appreciate my lack of vision.


----------



## Soot Sprite (Apr 18, 2017)

Usually I wear contacts, but I do have glasses I wear occasionally. The only reason I don't wear them more is because I don't want my makeup rubbing off from my nose onto them. So far I haven't found a way to keep that from happening


----------



## mogyay (Apr 18, 2017)

i wear glasses for class and if i'm watching a film or something but generally i don't wear them, i feel like because i was a lot older when i got prescribed them i can't feel comfortable with them resting on my face which is a shame cause i bought myself really expensive cute ones oh well


----------



## Paperboy012305 (Apr 18, 2017)

Yes I do. But I don't really need them that much. But I wear them anyway.


----------



## Ghost Soda (Apr 18, 2017)

Yuppers, I'm pretty close sighted so I don't really need them for anything up close, but anything more than about half a foot away from my face I need to put on my glasses for!

I don't really mind wearing glasses, I just with I had nicer looking frames for them. All I have is 1 pair of bland black rectangle frames that I hate, and I've been needing a new prescription anyway. I've been saving a bunch of pictures of the kind of frames that I want, mostly ones with neat shapes like hearts and butterfly wings!


----------



## Xandra (Apr 18, 2017)

I don't have a choice, without them i just see blurriness. But they do feel uncomfortable sometimes and i'm always terrified at theme parks because every time i get on a roller coaster, i think they'll fall off so i take them off and i can't see any of the views or enjoy the scenery. ;-;.


----------



## Invisible again (Apr 18, 2017)

Yep. I wear them to help me see when I'm out and about, but I don't wear them at home, unless I'm gonna play a video game on my TV.


----------



## Seroja (Apr 18, 2017)

I've been wearing glasses since I was 14 and I regret the time I stayed awake for 36 hours straight to play harvest moon on rom because the stupid thing couldn't be saved. but apparently I never learn because my eyesight just got worse and worse every year. maybe I'll get a lasik so I can finally wear eye makeup.


----------



## nintendofan85 (Apr 18, 2017)

No, unless sunglasses count.


----------



## ApolloJusticeAC (Apr 18, 2017)

No I don't wear glasses, however I did wear fake ones in 5th grade.


----------



## Nuclear Bingo (Apr 19, 2017)

No, even though I own pair. I have minor astigmatism, is all.


----------



## s i r e n t i c (Apr 19, 2017)

I wear glasses, 'cause I can only see something clearly if it's like 3 inches away from my face. Glasses are better than contacts imo, 'cause I'm always too lazy to spend time putting contacts in and taking them out. 

It'd be nice if I could see clearly without my glasses, 'cause then I wouldn't suffer so much when it's raining or if its cold out lol


----------



## lostineverfreeforest (Apr 19, 2017)

All the time since I'm near-sighted. Eventually I'll get LASIK done and that'll be that.


----------



## dizzy bone (Apr 19, 2017)

My eyesight is horrible. I wear glasses at home and if it's a casual hang out but if I know I'm going to have photos taken of me or if it's a fancy event I usually put on contacts because I like showing off my make up ha ha. I actually love my glasses though. I own two vintage frames and they are super cute, but I hate that I can't do a lot of active stuff in em.


----------



## KarlaKGB (Apr 19, 2017)

mogyay said:


> i wear glasses for class and if i'm watching a film or something but generally i don't wear them, i feel like because i was a lot older when i got prescribed them i can't feel comfortable with them resting on my face which is a shame cause i bought myself really expensive cute ones oh well



haha four eyes


----------



## Mu~ (Apr 19, 2017)

Yes and I hate them. Wish I had the money for a surgery.


----------



## Mr. Cat (Apr 19, 2017)

I always think about most people do seem to wear glasses. Like is that natural or are we just being told we NEED glasses at a young age so our eyes get even more messed up and they get $$$


----------



## NeonxVandal (Apr 19, 2017)

Nope.. but I may have to soon!


----------



## cIementine (Apr 19, 2017)

i wear glasses n have contacts but i wish i could see without them lmao?? like my sight has deteriorated in the past few years yelp


----------



## Loriii (Apr 19, 2017)

No. I can still see every tiny detail without them. The only reason/time I'd probably wear glasses is if I want to look cute (even though I'm not haha)


----------



## FrancescaBynum (May 4, 2017)

I can relate to all your problems closely. Glasses breaking and scratches. It always annoyed me changing glasses every time, then it takes time to adjust and all this stuff. So I decided to switch to lenses and it was like nightmare Sometime I forgot to remove them or fill with water after removing, hardly I used it for a month and again came back to my glasses. My friend asked me to check here for plastic glasses as they don't have choice of breaking and can last long. I took his advice and got myself plastic reader glasses.


----------



## mitzi_crossing (May 4, 2017)

I used to when I was younger but my vision improved and I dont need them anymore.


----------



## Chris (May 4, 2017)

Yes. I prefer contacts though and have been wearing them for nine years. I used to hate wearing my glasses until I bothered to buy a more fashionable and comfortable fitting pair in 2015.


----------



## danceonglitter (May 4, 2017)

I do wear glasses because I'm short sighted, aha


----------



## MayorBlueRose (May 4, 2017)

Yes, i wear them. Wouldn't wear contacts thou. I only need my glasses for driving and looking at screens. :3 Im comfortable with my glasses!


----------



## naelyn (May 4, 2017)

I love my glasses. I used to hate them but then I discovered contacts so it's versatile when to wear or not.


----------



## Acruoxil (May 4, 2017)

Yes although I'm not a fan.


----------



## Deligrace (May 4, 2017)

I wear glassses... i hate them!

Contact are not comfortable... so one day i hope to get lasered so no glasses....


----------



## Soupery (May 4, 2017)

Glasses are for pussies we die like men! (Read: I have contact lenses)


----------



## helloxcutiee (May 4, 2017)

I literally can't see without them. I love my glasses but sometimes it would be nice to not have to wear them during certain activities.


----------



## Rabirin (May 4, 2017)

nope but i need em i also look really awful in most pairs that i've tried, so that doesn't really help either


----------



## mintellect (May 4, 2017)

I wear glasses. I prefer contacts, and I wore them for a while, but I stopped because I was always too tired to put them on in the morning.


----------



## WynterFrost (May 4, 2017)

I've glasses since I was 11 and I hated them but now I think I look weird without them. I'm not really keen to get contacts because I'm not a fan of things being near my eye and also the added pressure that you can't leave the store until you can put them in and take them out yourself.

Also in the end they'll be cheaper because you don't have to pay for new contacts every few weeks or however long it is and glasses last for two years unless you break them


----------



## Yaezakura (May 4, 2017)

I had to start wearing glasses in my early 20s. I don't really mind them. A lot of people think I look better with them. And I have no desire at all to try contacts. The thought of putting stuff IN MY EYEBALL is terrifying.


----------



## Hero King (May 4, 2017)

Nope


----------



## PizzaTotinoBoy (May 4, 2017)

No but that's subject to change seeing that my left eye is getting a lot worse.


----------



## uwuzumakii (May 5, 2017)

I got glasses recently, last summer, I think. I'm far-sighted, so they're basically just reading glasses. I still wear them every day, though, so I don't lose them. They're extremely dirty because I rarely clean them. My friend is absolutely baffled as to how I'm able to see out of them with all of the dirt, dust, and smudges all over them.


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (May 5, 2017)

Not yet, but I need them. I like glasses and I think they look really cute on me, so I hope I can get some soon, I am going to maybe try on my days off to get my boyfriend to take me because I am really sad that I can't properly see the moon and stars.


----------



## Twix (May 5, 2017)

I've had them since I was 7, apparently I was always having to move to the front of the class in order to see the board. I even remember TV screens being really blurry, but I never really thought it was a problem. Fast forward to me at the optometrist and apparently I had _really_ bad eyesight. So I've been wearing them ever since! I love mine, I honestly look like a dwarf if I'm not wearing them.


----------



## Charcolor (May 5, 2017)

i love my glasses! i wear them all the time! i think i look unattractive without my glasses, because you can see my eye bags much more clearly


----------



## xSuperMario64x (May 5, 2017)

Ash Q. Scrumfleton said:


> No but that's subject to change seeing that my left eye is getting a lot worse.



Ironically, my left eye is also worse than my right. 

Like, I do wear glasses, but if I take them off and look through my left eye I literally am blind. I can see almost perfectly through my right though.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Charcolor said:


> i think i look unattractive without my glasses, because you can see my eye bags much more clearly



SAME

Like I literally can't be seen in public without my glasses on or I would make others go blind


----------



## A spooky ghost! (May 5, 2017)

I do! I've never really been bothered about contacts they seem like too much effort.


----------



## Weiland (May 5, 2017)

I wear glasses constantly because I'm nearsighted and I have a lazy eye. I look _way_ better with them than without. To be quite blunt, I HATE contacts. Never wore them, never will. I do wish I could see clearly without them though, because then I could wear my sunglasses.


----------



## Charcolor (May 5, 2017)

Weiland said:


> I wear glasses constantly because I'm nearsighted and I have a lazy eye. I look _way_ better with them than without. To be quite blunt, I HATE contacts. Never wore them, never will. I do wish I could see clearly without them though, because then I could wear my sunglasses.



other than the lazy eye, i feel the exact same way. my glasses make me feel MUCH more secure in my appearance, but unfortunately if i need to wear sunglasses or 3D glasses i have to put them over, because my eyesight is horrendous without my glasses.


----------



## Millysaurusrexjr (May 5, 2017)

*CONTACT LENS SQUAD WHERE YOU AT*

no but really, i have glasses but I never wear them because contact lenses. i already have acne, meh teeth and meh hair, glasses won't be doin' me any favors


----------



## Soda Fox (May 5, 2017)

No but I wish.  When I was little I would lie to the eye doctor so I could get glasses, but either I wasn't taken enough or I didn't make a strong enough argument because I never got them.  Nowadays I think I might actually need them but I don't go to the doctor pretty much ever.


----------



## Dim (May 5, 2017)

Nah, I can see just fine. I just don't pay attention to where I am going or what I am reading half the time.


----------



## Haskell (May 6, 2017)

No, but I know veterans who do.


----------



## lars708 (May 8, 2017)

I've been wearing glasses for like 2 years now, my vision is horrible without them lol


----------



## xSany (May 8, 2017)

No, however i was recommended i should wear a pair, my eyesight is bad at all, just having trouble with things like reading traffic sighs ect from far away


----------



## Franny (May 8, 2017)

I wear them. I don't mind them. I just look totally different with them on than with them off. With them on I age about 10 years :,)


----------



## Jake (May 8, 2017)

I don't wear proper ones, but I've always liked how they look on other people, and have wanted some for myself for the longest time. About a year or so ago I finally bought myself a fake pair which I really like.


----------



## Buttonsy (May 22, 2017)

I said "no" since I don't wear prescription glasses of any sort, but I often wear tinted glasses or sunglasses because my eyes are sensitive to light.


----------



## piichinu (May 22, 2017)

kind of, i broke them (not on purpose this time) so ive been wearing them a lot less and i am going to buy new ones and try to get contacts AGAIN soon


----------



## hamster (May 22, 2017)

i don't. but i was supposed to go for an eye test a year ago, i might have had to wear glasses but i think they can look really nice on people


----------



## deSPIRIA (May 22, 2017)

i might need glasses in the future


----------



## Psydye (May 22, 2017)

Yes, I do...and it'd be nice if I didn't have to but, eh....whatevs!


----------



## Miii (May 22, 2017)

I don't anymore. I had corrective lenses as a kid (that were hideously ugly harry potter looking glasses, ugh) that corrected the minor problems with my vision and helped to strengthen my eyes while they were still developing.


----------



## Emizel (May 22, 2017)

Nope, I prefer contacts


----------



## Fleshy (May 22, 2017)

I have glasses and I'm indifferent about them. I've had them for 16 years so I'm more than used to them, I've tried contacts before ut they tended up being too expensive and too much hassle, I have a bump on the bridge of my nose that my glasses hide so that's a plus. I'd be happy if I could see clearly without them though.


----------



## gravitycrossing (May 22, 2017)

yes, for seeing far/ looking at screens. Hate wearing them but i look v cute with them on


----------



## Angel-Immy (May 22, 2017)

no but I've always wanted them :/


----------



## Torterraxe (May 22, 2017)

I used to wear glasses, but now I wear contacts. The upside with contacts is that you can see yourself clearly from afar in a mirror (I'm nearsighted). Also, they aren't as hard to find as your glasses, because I used to always misplace my glasses. My contacts usually just stay in the bathroom overnight, and, of course, the case is sitting there at the end of the day. Unless my cat knocks the case to the ground, its easier to find. The downside with contacts is that, at the end of the day, you'll be really tired. Its kinda hard to drag yourself to the bathroom to take them out.

Anyway, I didn't really like glasses because, as I mentioned earlier, I would loose them often. Also, I wanted to see myself clearly in the mirror without my glasses for once. I wanted to see my face how it was before. Glasses make you look completely different. I hope that I don't sound narcissistic. I was just curious. Oh yeah, and glasses always seem to get dirty for no reason? Like you can clean your glasses thoroughly but two minutes later they have smudges all over them? I don't understand why.


----------



## Biyaya (May 22, 2017)

I got a false pair so I could cosplay my AC:HHD character. (I never change her clothes or appearance.) I'm pretty blessed to have good vision, though sometimes I worry about it going funny from so much screen time. I'm glad there's a lot of variety for those who do need them too; I never thought about that until reading this thread.


----------



## honeymoo (May 22, 2017)

Sometimes. I don't need them for seeing, it's just to correct something in my eye, for basically a cosmetic reason, but I rather not have them on so I usually don't wear them, but sometimes I'll feel like wearing them, and then other times I'll wear them cause I have to every once in a while or my eye will like break


----------



## BambieTheMayor (May 22, 2017)

I don't wear them or need them, but I personally find people with glasses more attractive than those without.


----------



## Seastar (May 23, 2017)

I don't wear glasses since my vision is fine. However, I seem to find myself giving glasses to my Animal Crossing characters.


----------



## UglyMonsterFace (May 23, 2017)

No, but I've always kinda wanted them just for looks. But every time I go get my eyes checked, they say my vision is perfect :/ Sure, I can get the fake ones, but I don't want to feel like a fraud. Oh well, I guess I should just feel lucky that I don't need them... They are really quite expensive without insurance


----------



## Relly (May 23, 2017)

Sometimes I wish I could see without them because I kinda hate contact lenses and with some things you just can't wear glasses, like on a roller coaster they could just fly off. But also I'm so used to my face with glasses that I actually hate they way I look without them on.


----------



## Alienfish (May 23, 2017)

Yep, my eyesight really sucks unless I'm like really close to someone hah.


----------



## Dim (May 23, 2017)

The only glasses I wear is 

YEAAAAA!

not really tho


----------



## lars708 (May 24, 2017)

Relly said:


> Sometimes I wish I could see without them because I kinda hate contact lenses and with some things you just can't wear glasses, like on a roller coaster they could just fly off. But also I'm so used to my face with glasses that I actually hate they way I look without them on.



I keep my glasses on when I go ride a rollercoaster omg


----------



## tumut (May 25, 2017)

I have them, but I prefer contacts.


----------



## TykiButterfree (Mar 13, 2018)

I do not need glasses. However I think it looks cool when people wear glasses.


----------



## Haydenv019 (Mar 13, 2018)

Glasses feel outrageously normal for me. When I take them off, my eyes look small.


----------



## Deca (Mar 13, 2018)

Not anymore thank the Lord. I got LASIK done last year


----------



## Trundle (Mar 13, 2018)

I wear glasses because I literally can't see 2 feet in front of me without them, but I think I look better with them on than with them off. Sitting at my computer right now, if I take off my glasses I can't see anything on the screen, just a bunch of blur.


----------



## ~Unicorn~ (Mar 13, 2018)

Spoiler: dumb glasses rant??



i've been wearing glasses since i was 6. almost everyone in my family does too. i'm 13 now and i really just wish i could see clearly without them for a few minutes...i hate glasses so much but my eyes are taking way too long to get better and i hate it ):

my appearance is a lot better without glasses. glasses just don't look nice on my face. it also bugs me a lot when my nose sweats from them. sometimes i get pimples from it and i can't really do much to avoid that. mainly at school my eyesight is at worst because everything is much farther rather than my small home. i don't know how many more years it's going to take for my eyes to get better but i know it won't be anytime soon.

i wish eyesight damage didn't exist. i'm extremely sick of it now. almost 8 years and i'm still the same. i really feel sorry for those who have been wearing glasses their entire life.



there you go


----------



## John Wick (Mar 13, 2018)

I was diagnosed as slightly short sighted 20 years ago, and never bothered wearing the glasses. 

Now I'm longsighted!


----------



## piichinu (Mar 13, 2018)

moved to contacts back in november & couldnt b happier


----------



## mitfy (Mar 13, 2018)

no lmao
my dad wears glasses and neither me nor my brothers need them so we're lucky aha


----------



## Locket (Mar 13, 2018)

i did but i got contacts


----------



## Strawberryllama (Mar 13, 2018)

I wear glasses, and I like them but there's only like 1 type of frames that look ok on me.


----------



## Diancie (Mar 13, 2018)

Nope. I have so many friends that wear glasses, though.


----------



## softbuck (Mar 13, 2018)

i have glasses. i recently got them and was so sad. one eye has like perfect vision, and the other eye is sliightlyy off. im farsighted which im the only one in my family to be ironically! everyone else is nearsighted. im ok with my glasses, but i wanted circular ones. sadly my mom wouldnt let me get them


----------



## Hellfish (Mar 13, 2018)

I used to wear glasses but only during class, at work or looking at a monitor or tv. I chose a really dumb looking pair of glasses when I was like 11 and had them till I was about 20 or 21. Soooooo regret not getting contacts, so many opportunities and other things wasted... I really really hate glasses on me. I really like them on people who wear them well but omg I feel so embarrassed when I wear them


----------



## theravenboys (Mar 14, 2018)

I wear glasses and I wish I could see clearly without them, but tbh I've been wearing them so long that now I don't think I look right without them lol.


----------



## namiieco (Mar 14, 2018)

no but i think they look pretty cute


----------



## Booklioness (Mar 14, 2018)

I've worn glasses for years now, and I feel more like me sometimes when I wear them, in contrast to when I don't wear them. I have tried contacts, and I prefer using them if I'm doing more athletic activities like skiing or climbing. But I feel like glasses have become a part of my identity over the years. 
I work with kids, and whenever they see me without glasses, they say I look like a 'grandma'.... safe to say, I usually wear glasses to work.


----------



## babykas (Mar 14, 2018)

I own glasses, but HATE wearing them more than anything. I tend to only wear them whilst watching a movie or driving. I think I look horrible with them, and personally, don't think they really look good on people


----------



## Loriii (Mar 14, 2018)

I want to and thought about wearing them, but I really don't need them.


----------



## ZekkoXCX (Mar 14, 2018)

i wear glasses since im 4 , like almost my whole life.


----------



## amemome (Mar 15, 2018)

I wear glasses and sometimes contact lenses but nowadays, my eyes have been so dry. Glasses are great at not making my eyes the sahara desert.


----------



## Ghostkid (Mar 16, 2018)

I wear glasses...im indifferent about wearing them but i think i look better witout them on tbh


----------



## honeyaura (Mar 16, 2018)

I wear them. Over time my eyes got worse, to where I went from just needing them to see the board or TV in high school to needing it all the time now. I'm pretty indifferent to it, but wish to try contacts one day.


----------



## tifachu (Mar 17, 2018)

I wear glasses when I'm staying at home or don't feel like getting dolled up enough to put contacts in.
My vision is at the point where I need to wear contacts or glasses all the time, cuz if I don't, not only can I not see anything that isn't like less than a foot in front of me, but it could continue getting worse.

I love my contacts, part of me is happy with having poor eyesight cuz I get to wear cute circle lenses not just for cosmetic reasons. 

If I did have 20/20 vision, I can't imagine it.. I like taking my glasses off or contacts out when I want to relax and shut my mind off, cuz then everything turns to blobs and I'm not distracted by tiny details :]


----------



## John Wick (Mar 17, 2018)

I need some. 
I can barely read this thread on a mobile, which is all I have.


----------



## honeyblossom (Mar 17, 2018)

No, I'm like the only one in my family who doesn't need glasses. But I'm definitely not complaining.


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Mar 17, 2018)

Nope.  I was blessed with good eyesight, which is surprising considering both my parents wear glasses.


----------



## John Wick (Mar 18, 2018)

ThatOneMarshalFangirl said:


> Nope.  I was blessed with good eyesight, which is surprising considering both my parents wear glasses.



So was I, but that does change over time. 

It's part of aging.


----------



## Araie (Mar 19, 2018)

I wear glasses, and although I have tried contacts, it took me a couple hours to get them out so I decided not to get them. I've worn glasses since 2nd grade as well, so they've never really bothered me at all.


----------



## Han Solo (Mar 19, 2018)

I wore glasses from 4th-7th grade and I've been using contacts for 11 years because glasses always end up looking crooked on my face no matter how many times they get adjusted.


----------



## ellarella (Mar 19, 2018)

i wear glasses at home, but contacts when i'm out and about. i spend like 90% of my time at home looking at screens, and that's really hard to do with my contacts for some reason.


----------



## calamitybot (Mar 20, 2018)

Contacts terrify me. I'm way too worried about getting bacteria in my eye, scratching my eye, and whatnot. I don't like the idea that if, somehow, some horrible apocalyptic event happens and I survive, that I'll be dependent on my glasses to see. However, I'm too much of a baby to get LASIK.


----------



## Antonio (Mar 20, 2018)

No, they are just mini windows on my face.


----------



## wizard (Mar 23, 2018)

Yes, I wish I didn’t need them though. I only need them to see far away.


----------



## Dracule (Mar 24, 2018)

Yup. I have a couple pairs and I usually wear them when I don’t have makeup on. I wear contacts for when I do wear makeup.


----------



## chamsae (Mar 30, 2018)

yeah and i kinda hate them because they mess up my make up and get dirty jhgfdghj i wish i could get contacts but im really scared of them. ive always had bad eyesight, i literally dont know what its like to see well without glasses lol


----------



## Lemonsky (Mar 30, 2018)

I do wear glasses and at this point I'm so used to seeing myself with glasses that I can't imagine myself without them anymore. I think it's a good thing that I'm so used to wearing them since they don't really bother me either. Contacts are scary though, I don't want anyone's fingers so close to my eyeballs, not even my own.


----------



## MayorBlueRose (Mar 30, 2018)

Yep! mostly for driving and screen so thats pretty much all the time as i drive around a lot. 
I dont mind them at all.


----------



## Foreversacredx (Mar 31, 2018)

I'm meant to wear glasses, I don't like wearing them so I wear contacts instead


----------



## Mr. Cat (Mar 31, 2018)

Yeah and the frame is cracked. I just had to drive home last night around midnight and one of my lenses popped out and got lost. I had to drive for about 20 minutes with one eye closed in the dark, it was pretty scary. I strongly prefer my contacts, I usually don't take them out, so I was trying to give my eyes a break. To anybody who's scared to get contacts, I was scared of them at first too, but I was amazed by how much better I could see with them and never had any issues. They're life changing and nothing really to be afraid of!


----------



## petaltail (Mar 31, 2018)

yes! i've worn glasses since i was 5
i don't like how i look without glasses on, and i generally just enjoy wearing glasses lmao, so i'm ok with wearing them


----------



## mountaintear (Mar 31, 2018)

I feel like my luck will run out but I don't think I need glasses? I've never wore any and I can see pretty well (I think)
xD


----------



## classically.trained (Apr 1, 2018)

I wear them occasionally but mainly my contacts. Doesn't help that I lost my glasses at the airport over Christmas.... I need to get a new pair lol


----------



## kelpy (Apr 3, 2018)

ever since i was 6, yes. i hate them and i really want contacts next time i go for my appointment
but my eyes are really bad so i cant just take them off now and function normally


----------



## partangel (Apr 28, 2018)

i do use glasses and on a daily life setting i prefer them to contacts wayyy more (although in the summer i tend to just wear contacts).... eitherways im blind as hell without them, its so weird having the irl notion of whats going from 144p to 720p quality lmao


----------



## Princess Mipha (Apr 29, 2018)

As a kid, I always wanted to wear glasses, because I thought it looks
good on me. Oh well, one day I realised I can't read what the teacher
writes on the chalkboard.. so I went to the eyedoctor and got my 
first pair of glasses. Since then, my eyes became way worse in a short
time and I have to wear them all day long now. I personally love it


----------



## Imbri (Apr 30, 2018)

I've worn glasses since I was, I think ten. I hated them then, mainly because they were heavy plastic frames that weren't too fashionable. Things have definitely changed, and I like the frames I have now.

Over the years, I've worn both glasses and contacts, and my lenses are mainly for distance/computer/television. It's a bit of a pain now, because I've hit the point where they are more of a hindrance than not when I read/knit/do anything up close. I should go get the progressive lenses, but they're pricey, so we'll see.


----------



## moo_nieu (Apr 30, 2018)

gyro said:


> Yeah for seeing close, and I think everyone wishes they had perfect vision lmao.
> 
> Although I like how protected my eyes are with the blue tint for electronics



Agreed, the tint is a life saver. I can actually fall asleep at night after playing games/being on the computer all night.


----------



## Darby (Apr 30, 2018)

Mine are for distance, like driving, I can see but it’s blurry... and the last time I got my eyes checked thinking I’d just need a new prescription, they told me I’ve got glaucoma. $~!~


----------



## deuces (Apr 30, 2018)

sometimes!! i need em a lot but i HATE wearing them bc i look so so different and i can see my acne better so im like NOPE


----------



## Pretty Dead Boy (Apr 30, 2018)

I wear glasses and I've been wearing them since I was 8 years old. I don't like that my glasses tend to slip oof my face, but I would rather keep wearing glasses versus putting on contacts or getting laser-eye surgery tbh


----------



## Croconaw (Jun 11, 2018)

I don?t. I have perfect vision.


----------



## shayminskyforme88 (Jun 17, 2018)

Yes, but I do wear contacts at times as well. But when I would have to drive, I prefer glasses since my contacts would become blurry sometimes or make me feel uncomfortable which isn’t good when driving.


----------



## Elephantmarshmallow (Jun 17, 2018)

I got glasses a few years ago but they did absolutely nothing to help my vision, I probably need to get some now though it?s getting harder to see the board in class from the middle/back of the room


----------



## s o p h i e (Jun 18, 2018)

No, but I know that when I start driving I'll have to get either glasses or contacts because my sight is pretty bad. At the moment money is too tight to buy some glasses, though.


----------



## Loubelle (Jun 19, 2018)

Yes, I have for a few years now. I honestly really like them and think they look good on m :3


----------



## Cress (Jun 20, 2018)

Yup, and I just got 2 new pairs today!


----------



## orchidflesh (Jun 20, 2018)

I wear glasses, but I wish I didn’t have to. My vision is an outrageous number,  so I’ll never really be able to see without glasses. It upsets me because I don’t want to pay the outrageous fee for contacts but I also don’t want to wear glasses for the rest of my life.


----------



## Dormire (Aug 19, 2018)

I wear correction glasses for astigmatism.


----------



## Snowesque (Aug 20, 2018)

Nope, but I've been considering getting a simple pair of gold-colored circular glasses to protect my eyes from blue light. I'm on PC a lot.


----------



## Underneath The Stars (Aug 24, 2018)

Yes whenever I'm outside or watching TV. I hate my vision because I don't see myself trying on contacts


----------



## Mr_Persona (Aug 24, 2018)

Yes I wear glasses and they are blue and black mix together.


----------

